# Going out for ice cream...



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We're taking Niko and Rosa out for ice cream tomorrow. Are we best off just getting plain soft serve vanilla? Would they be okay with a fruit flavor, or peanut butter? How much is safe too? Want to avoid any digestive issues...

We're going to bring their dinner bowls and have the server just dish out the ice cream so they won't be getting a cone.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would say a small soft serve ice cream. Frozen yogurt would probably be better if they have it. plain vanilla. I wouldn't trust the artificial flavorings in the other ones. You could ask for it in a dish instead of a cone. All my kids worked in an icecream place at one time. My daughter was general manager of 2 places. She said the health codes wouldn't allow them to serve it in the dogs dish. You take it in a cone and just dump it into the dogs dish yourself.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

When you go ask if they have any specific ice cream bowls for dogs. I know that Brusters (Don't know if you guys have them in the north) has "doggy ice cream" which is a small bowl of vanilla ice cream topped with a small Milkbone.  Any ice cream shop should be willing to give you a child size bowl with a scoop of vanilla ice cream for the pups though.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, thanks! I didn't know that about the bowls, makes sense though. It's just a little ice cream stand, I bet they hardly ever get people who buy for their dogs so they will probably think we're weird.

Okay then, small vanilla soft serve in a bowl. I'm going to tell the dogs that it's macadamia nut crunch.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My neighbor around the block from me gets special dog ice cream for her Labs(And her Labs are the rare non fat bulky kind!lol) I forgot where she said she got it.

My sister works at Baskin Robbins and told us about how a lady brought in her Chihuahua(the dog was in the purse) and bought her dog a kids size cup of Vanilla Ice Cream.lol


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The dogs LOVED their ice cream. I was able to use their regular bowls and had the server put in vanilla soft serve with crushed peanuts, whipped topping and a cherry on top.

They didn't want the cherry, but the rest was a hit. Rosa was a stinker and ate hers REAL SLOOOOW, so that when Niko was done with his, she still had lots left and he had to watch her finish.

I was proud of Niko though, he actually ate his one lick at a time instead of gulping the whole thing down like he normally eats everything.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh that is so cute! What a lovely mummy you are but.....where's the photos?!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a frozen custard place here called Andy's, I think they're primarily in the south, and they give a free vanilla to every dog.


----------

